# Ram 50/25 Wood Chipper any good?



## Powerlineman (Nov 28, 2009)

Does anyone know anything about the Ram 50/25 wood chippers made by Posiquip Inc. out of Rockford IL.? I heard they went out of buisiness. I found a used one that is in very good shape, but cant find anything on a google search about them or if parts are even available. Would it be worth purchasing one or should a guy stay away from them?


----------

